# broadhead consistency help



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some advice.

I picked up a bow off of ebay a few months ago, and out of the box am putting out sick groups with field tips. However, I put on broadheads, and am having some trouble coming up with consistent grouping. 

What's the best manner in which to resolve this problem? This is my first season bowhunting, and I'm a bit concerned that my consistency is going to cause me an issue. I go from 1" groups with fields to 5-7" groups with broadheads. 

The arrows are carbonmax with whatever fletching the guy had on there that owned them before me, which looks like basic fletching...not quickfletch or anything new, they look pretty basic, and I don't know the nomenclature to describe them as anything but basic out of the box fletching.

I also got some black mamba mechanicals (on sale) and can't get a good grouping with them either, even less tight than the broadheads, so I'm probably not going to use them.

Any ideas would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

WEll there are several reasons to which this could occur. What is the poundage your shooting? What spine weight are the arrows? Which broadheads are you shooting?

If your shooting to much draw weight for the arrows it will possibly shoot a field point fine, but when you throw the broadheads up there with the added steering they will direct the arrow where they want it to go. The wider the blades the worse it can get in some cases.

Have you tuned your bow? If not I highly suggest you check out and follow the Easton Guide found here,
http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf

Once you get it dialed in and paper tuned it should be easier. Just be sure you have the proper spined arrows as you don't want to end up like this,










Speed is nice, but you need to know what your shooting. Some folks get carried away with it and try to shoot too light of a spined arrow which usually causes more issues than it solves. It's always better to be a bit heavy on the spine than too light.

On your broadheads, it is easier to tune a compact head like a Montec or Slick Trick than say a Magnus or Zwicky. This is mainly due to the shorter length and less steering surfaces.

What side of town are you on? If on the north side up around 1960 head over to Treshwig to the Bowzone, if out on the East side there is another good shop out there but the name slips me. Out South, head over to Sante Fe Archery, on the West look up Viking and head over there. Have them check your center shot, and be sure the bow is set up for you. They don't charge much and afterwards, it is sometimes like shooting a whole new bow.

The fletching isn't going to matter too much if the bow is tuned. It will shoot most anything with even the smallest vanes. However if your hitting the rest or sight this may be causing an issue. If your shooting a Whisker Bisket then the longer vanes might be an issue but they should still shoot to some degree. Just as long as they are aligned properly with the slots. 
If using a drop away then it should handle them all.

Like I said, look over the tuning guide, if it looks a bit intimidating, then haul it over to one of the shops, they do it for a living. They can check it and have you set up properly in under an hour depending on how many are in front of you.

Good luck and holler back with any more questions.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If the impact pattern is erratic and not consistently high, low, wide etc. the my best guess is it is a vein clearance issue or you are under-spined.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree, I would start with spine weight, then start the broadhead tuning process. 

"Spin" the broadheads to make sure they are perfectly aligned with the arrow shaft and if screw in adapters are being used, to make sure the adapdtors are aligned.

Use large enough vanes (this is something that sometimes gets overlooked)

With high speed bows that typically use straight vanes or fletching (Not helical or set to spin) make sure the blades of the broadhead line up with the vanes.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

TXPalerider said:


> If the impact pattern is erratic and not consistently high, low, wide etc. the my best guess is it is a vein clearance issue or you are under-spined.


x2.........When all else fails, head to the bow shop and ask the pros(I'm not talking about GM or BPS). It may save you a lot of time and possibly some $/headache. Are your broadheads the same grains as your field points?


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

*Great Info*

Thanks everyone for all of your advice. That's a lot of great info, and some great tidbits for me to look up and start learning more about the craft.

That picture with the arrow in the hand really hurt me. YOUCH!

Thanks again everyone, your help is really appreciated.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

JDawgog said:


> Thanks everyone for all of your advice. That's a lot of great info, and some great tidbits for me to look up and start learning more about the craft.
> 
> That picture with the arrow in the hand really hurt me. YOUCH!
> 
> Thanks again everyone, your help is really appreciated.


Hey bud, nobody here started out good at anything but crappin their drawers and screaming for food.

We all had a curve to learn by, some shorter than others, but like the old adage goes, you learn something new every day, to realize it, however is the trick.

The one through the hand was more than likely split, but none the less it can still happen with improperly spined arrows. Like most here I sure would hate to see someone I knew post it up.

Be sure to let us know how things are coming, and what you found that helped you out.

LAter,
SR


----------

